# Is England planning something???



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 31, 2007)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=artOXVZxECA[/youtube]

You have to admit, they play the theme pretty well. I'm worried.


----------



## Odjit-Sanura (Dec 31, 2007)

the only thing i can say is ....oh my.....
i guess Oh dear can follow


----------



## BassMan (Dec 31, 2007)

Join me Luke, and together we can Rule Britania as father and son!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 31, 2007)

Queen Elizabeth: Charles, I AM YOUR FATHER
Charles: You don't say!!! Jolly good!!!


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 31, 2007)

They wish.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 31, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Queen Elizabeth: Charles, I AM YOUR FATHER
> Charles: You don't say!!! Jolly good!!!



And people say we Furries are weird. :shock:


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 31, 2007)

That's no clock tower...


----------



## Axelfox (Jan 1, 2008)

edited edited


----------



## Furrtiv (Jan 2, 2008)

Victoria's Empire was only a practice run.


----------



## Scythel (Jan 4, 2008)

Repent! The end is near!

We will all be dead before brunch.


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Jan 4, 2008)

but I'm cooking eggs and meatlolf for Brinner


----------



## Triad Fox (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't trust anyone that makes a pie out of kidneys.


----------



## stoelbank (Jan 5, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Queen Elizabeth: Charles, I AM YOUR FATHER
> Charles: You don't say!!! Jolly good!!!



all i can say, 

LOL :lol:


----------



## webkilla (Jan 5, 2008)

smoke me a kipper - i'll be back for breakfast!


----------



## Get-dancing (Jan 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0jkv2bRFgQ
Thats what England is really like: A rougth, cheap shithole. Even if it is set 25 years in the past.


----------



## DavidN (Jan 5, 2008)

We've decided it's time for us to run the world again. Fear us and our pies made out of unlikely bits of animals.


----------



## sgolem (Jan 5, 2008)

I love how the comments inevitably went into people arguing about World War II.

Youtube FTW.

Awesome video, by the way.


----------



## Mayfurr (Jan 6, 2008)

Triad Fox said:
			
		

> I don't trust anyone that makes a pie out of kidneys.



At least kidneys are NATURAL ingredients - disgusting, admittedly, but natural.

Now *I* don't trust anyone that puts cheese in an aerosol can...


----------



## Mayfurr (Jan 6, 2008)

DavidN said:
			
		

> We've decided it's time for us to run the world again. Fear us and our pies made out of unlikely bits of animals.



And warm beer. Don't forget warm beer


----------



## Option7 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey, I like my beer cold 

But yes, I'm afraid it is time for the rest of the world to bow down once again and recognize us for the great power that we once were.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 8, 2008)

Get-dancing said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0jkv2bRFgQ
> Thats what England is really like: A rougth, cheap shithole. Even if it is set 25 years in the past.



I wanna see that movie. It looks kinda like Romper Stomper, which I thought kicked the shit out of American History X.


----------



## Option7 (Jan 8, 2008)

^ Hellz no! I thought romper stomper was so amateur and grainy. You can call it stylized if you want, I just call it shit.

However I also want to see This Is England. I <3 violence


----------



## Get-dancing (Jan 9, 2008)

This is England was compared to American History X and Romper Stomper alot.
It focuses on the extreme irony that although modern skin-heads are really racist, originally they came from the Carribean, a black nation.


----------



## LoinRocker (Jan 10, 2008)

Hmmm, sounds like it.

I would put NATO on them lol


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jan 12, 2008)

Britain is taking back all of the old colonies and the british empire will rule supreme once more.
america will no longer be the worlds superpower
BAWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
were coming to get ya!!!!!!


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 13, 2008)

JAK3ST3RB said:
			
		

> Britain is taking back all of the old colonies and the british empire will rule supreme once more.
> america will no longer be the worlds superpower
> BAWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> were coming to get ya!!!!!!



Yeah, go ahead, try that.  Lemme know how that works out for ya.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 13, 2008)

The UK -vs- The Snackfood Empire? Going to be a tough battle, that.

England will launch their assault with billy clubs and Manchester United. America will counter-attack with heart disease and diabetes.

Whoever wins... we lose.


----------



## Get-dancing (Jan 13, 2008)

Nah the USA would kick our ass. We couldn't even have fucking India! What did they do? Throw popadoms at us?


----------



## DavidN (Jan 13, 2008)

They bought their freedom in return for starting up decent Indian restaurants in Britain (something that I have yet to find in America).


----------



## Renian (Jan 13, 2008)

Hmm... Several dozen references to Monty Python and the Holy Grail just flashed through my head, probably because I recently bought the DVD and have watched it recently today.


----------



## Get-dancing (Jan 14, 2008)

DavidN said:
			
		

> They bought their freedom in return for starting up decent Indian restaurants in Britain (something that I have yet to find in America).



Yup, two worlds wars we fought in. God knows how many dead, all to keep the Germans out.
So now we could just hand our country over on a silver platter to these freeloading South Asians.


----------



## DavidN (Jan 14, 2008)

All right, given that as your view of the situation, I don't see much point in continuing.


----------

